# Without Nash, Phoenix Sucks.



## jasonC (Aug 25, 2005)

I think Marion is an awesome player and all due respect to him but without Nash in the lineup, the Suns are laughable. Even with Stoudemire last year when Steve was out they were pathetic. That made a case for him as MVP I think, I mean with Nash= best team in the NBA, without Nash= cant win a friggin game to save their lives thats one hell of a difference one player can make. Watching them agaisnt the Lakers just drives this point home.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yea, I have to agree. I know alot of fellow Suns fans won't, but it's way to obvious. Without Nash, we're terrible.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

MVP anyone?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

No doubt.


----------



## jasonC (Aug 25, 2005)

I think he is the MVP, I mean without Kobe the Lakers suck too but with him they arent as good as The Suns are with Nash.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if you guys are saying they suck without Nash....how do you think the Lakers are without Kobe...

????

if Kobe doesnt get the MVP Nash ..shouldnt...then again his team won the division..so who knows....


but their are so many different interpretations of what an "MVP" is ...that its stupid to argue now....


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> if you guys are saying they suck without Nash....how do you think the Lakers are without Kobe...
> 
> ????
> 
> ...


The thing is, Lakers suck with Kobe. So, they wouldn't drop of the sucky map that much.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SunsFan57 said:


> The thing is, Lakers suck with Kobe. So, they wouldn't drop of the sucky map that much.


 What are you on? A nashless suns would beat a kobeless lakers by 30 points


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

SunsFan57 said:


> The thing is, Lakers suck with Kobe. So, they wouldn't drop of the sucky map that much.


We're about to win 45 games....

Also...

Marion, Bell, K. Thomas, Diaw, House, Jones, Barbosa >>>> Odom, Parker, Brown, Mihm, George, Walton


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Cris said:


> What are you on? A nashless suns would beat a kobeless lakers by 30 points


I don't know. The way the Suns played today without Nash I think the Lakers could beat 'em.

But who knows, lets speculate! =)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We're about to win 45 games....
> 
> Also...
> 
> *Marion, Bell, K. Thomas, Diaw, House, Jones, Barbosa* >>>> Odom, Parker, Brown, Mihm, George, Walton



Shooters.......Shooters need a distributor, which Nash is.

And tell me something new.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

SunsFan57 said:


> Shooters.......Shooters need a distributor, which Nash is.
> 
> And tell me something new.


You're saying you'd rather have those Lakers guys than the players Phoenix already has?

Tell me something worth reading or something that is actually true...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> You're saying you'd rather have those Lakers guys than the players Phoenix already has?
> 
> Tell me something worth reading or something that is actually true...



How the hell did you get that? Phoenix has better players. But my point was Nash is what makes it work. Kind of like Kobe and the Lakers. Both are valuable, but in different ways.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Duh??!!

Do you even need to create a thread about this? lol


Marion's game cannot carry a team. Anyone knows that. He still got his 20 points 10 rebounds but he just can't lead a team. That's why he is not getting the same recognition that Nash is getting. But Marion is extremely important in the system. We need him to do the little stuff. Every successful team has players that only do the little stuff.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think we can go stretches during a game without Nash but a whole season would be disaterous yeah.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

jasonC said:


> I think Marion is an awesome player and all due respect to him but without Nash in the lineup, the Suns are laughable. Even with Stoudemire last year when Steve was out they were pathetic. That made a case for him as MVP I think, I mean with Nash= best team in the NBA, without Nash= cant win a friggin game to save their lives thats one hell of a difference one player can make. Watching them agaisnt the Lakers just drives this point home.


Err.. yea. I didn't think this is news.


----------

